# Another Possibly Redundant Pm Or Grizzly Thread



## abrace (Nov 26, 2016)

All,

         I am getting ready to pull the trigger on a mill. As a bit of history, I purchased the Grizzly G4003G last winter around this time and finally got it installed this spring. I haven't used it as much as I would like yet because I spent most of the year finishing up my shop. 

         Now it is time to get a mill. I am looking at the G0755 and the PM-932M. I am also toying with the PM-940M. 

          I am a hobbyist. This isn't for professional work. What would I be machining? Not sure exactly, but a hobby of mine is to build small safes, cabinets, and lockers. Yes, I know that is strange, but I took a couple of locksmithing/safe tech courses over a decade ago and I got into it. I would like to machine my own bolts, handles, hinges and boltwork for these.

          In addition, I occasionally work on firearms and would like to get into that a bit more. Finishing some 80% AR15 lower receivers for example.

          Ideally I would keep the purchase price under $3K including a vise (but not including tooling). I realize the 940M would put me out of that range. I could swing it if it really made sense.

          Also, is the power down feed on the quill really worth the extra $$$ if I went for a PM? Looks to be another $300. Easy to get feature creep on these purchases!

          Thanks, and sorry for what is a redundant post. I have seen a few of these threads and read them all, but none seemed to describe my situation exactly.


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd buy the PM940 all over again. It never hurts to have he extra capacity and the excellent customer service and warranty support from Matt and his team at QMT.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm limping along with a PM25, the little brother of the 940. While power down feed is nice, I really don't miss it. I've bored holes an inch deep, fed out for good finish, and all that. Power feed would be a bit easier, but I've got nothing but time. Happy with my '25.'
You won't  miss the down feed.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 26, 2016)

A power feed on the quill is very nice.  I like it when using a boring head.


----------



## Plas62 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have the PM932 without power down feed. I am also a hobbyist and have not yet ran across a situation where I wish I had bought the PDF.  I would recommend putting the $300 towards a DRO. It's well worth the money and I wouldn't want to be without it. Also Matt at PM has been great to work with.


----------



## sanddan (Nov 30, 2016)

I'd get what ever machine option you can afford up front. PDF can't easily be added later but you can add a DRO anytime as finances allow.


----------



## abrace (Nov 30, 2016)

sanddan said:


> I'd get what ever machine option you can afford up front. PDF can't easily be added later but you can add a DRO anytime as finances allow.



Thats a very good point.

To ask the question a little different way.

Would I be better off with a 932 with the PDF or the 940 without PDF based on the types of projects I listed?


Also, I am not seeing a lot of Grizzly recommendations...seems like PM is everyone's recommendation.


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not unhappy with my Enco but I haven't ever dealt with PM.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have the G0755. It is a good machine. Solid and accurate for over 3 years.  I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again or a PM. I like the 940.
Dave


----------



## Happycamper (Dec 5, 2016)

Same here on the G0755. I put a DRO on it and love it. Haven't had any problems. I imagine that you would be happy with either one. Decide what you're using it for and pick the appropriate size and options. If you're going to do a lot of boring then the PDF might be nice. I don't have it and have never had any problems boring.  The 0755 has a power head lift which is nice but it's a little fast to be used as a down feed. It also has the power cross feed which I use all the time. Whichever mill you pick, get a DRO, it is probably the best accessory you can add.


----------



## abrace (Jan 2, 2017)

I was leaning towards the PM-932 but they don't seem to have any non-PDF ones in stock and doesn't seem like any are even on order. This seems to make the G0755 a couple hundreds dollars cheaper than the PM-932PDF. Is the PDF really worth a couple hundred dollars? I would rather not spend that money and would rather put it towards a vice or tooling. Any thoughts?


----------



## Happycamper (Jan 2, 2017)

You will enjoy either one. The question is, how man times will you use the PDF in the course of a year. I have the 0755, it doesn't have the PDF and never having one, I don't see the need for one. It would probably be different if I used my boring head more than once or twice a year but I don't. On the other hand, the power cross feed I gotta have. The power head lift, I gotta have. If I were you, I'd take the savings and buy a DRO. The DRO is the best accessory you can buy and that you will use ALL the time.


----------



## abrace (Jan 3, 2017)

Matt has been able to sell me on the benefits of his machine versus the Grizzly. It looks like I am going to spring for the PDF option after all. I will keep you posted.


----------



## abrace (Jan 21, 2017)

PM-932 was ordered. Took a while because I decided to pay by check and I had to mail it out. Delivery company is coming on Thursday.


----------



## dieselshadow (Jan 21, 2017)

Congrats! You will undoubtedly like it.


----------

